# State Rcord Blue cat story..All the details and pics..



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My good buddy Ron Presley did a heck of a write up, check it out and subscribe if you like to his Examiner Blog, he covers all the catfish and crappie national tournaments
http://www.examiner.com/article/b-n-m-poles-pro-blauvelt-hauls-wv-record-blue-cat-king-kat-tourney

Thanks for the support as always guys.. Released for you all to go get the next record!

Salmonid


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Mark!!!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Mr. Blauvelt! The article was a great read with strategies and equipment information. I doff my chapeau to you, sir.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats on the record!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! What a great catch and a terrific story. Congrats to the team.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome job guys , congratulations!


----------

